# Lost Trawler



## hullite (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of the Hull trawler that was lost in the River Humber at Hessle? I think it was turning to come in stern first when the tide caught her. 
Many Thanks
From Terry


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

*St Leander H19*



hullite said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me the name of the Hull trawler that was lost in the River Humber at Hessle? I think it was turning to come in stern first when the tide caught her.
> Many Thanks
> From Terry


1951 St Leander H19 was lost January 9th in the River Humber.


----------



## snacker (Oct 12, 2007)

I know of 3 trawlers that sank off Hessle sands in the River Humber Edgar Wallace in 1935 hit a sand bank and turned turtle. 1939 Lady Jeanette sank after breaking her anchor hitting a sandbank and turning over very near the Edgar Wallace. 1951 St Leander manouvering off St Andrews Dock collided with the anchored s.t Davy she then drifted up to Barton Ness and was taken in tow,but she grounded at Hessle Flats.She was a new ship but could not be salvaged the wreck was late blown up .All the crew were saved


----------



## hullite (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, very much appreciate the information you sent me. It was the Edgar Wallace I was trying to think of.
Many Thanks
From Terry


----------



## hullite (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I very much appreciate your information you sent me,but I found out the trawler I was trying to think of was the Edgar Wallace. Many thanks for your interest in my question.
Regards,
From Terry


----------

